# Why I love Cutthroats



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cause they are native and rad.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I love when that happens


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice.8)

I agree.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am always amazed at the fish you manage to catch...


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> I am always amazed at the fish you manage to catch...


You must be thinking of someone else..I seldom post reports or pictures. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

harlin said:


> Cause they are native and rad.


Well, they're native, I'll agree.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

The native cutts are pretty cool...



























But I wish we had a few more of these.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that's plain awesome! Love it. BROOK TROUT are rad!


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't seen the word "rad" used in a sentence since the 80's. I guess cutt's would be a proper use of the "word"... :nod:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd take that cutthroat pictured above the brook trout ANY DAY OF THE WEEK over a brook trout!!

heck -- the small cutt in pic #2 is pretty amazing itself. Awesome fish. Rad. Bitchin.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

These fish are rad! Gnarly! And the Brook is totally tubular! (Float Tubular) Seriously - beautiful fish!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'd take that cutthroat pictured above the brook trout ANY DAY OF THE WEEK over a brook trout!!
> 
> heck -- the small cutt in pic #2 is pretty amazing itself. Awesome fish. Rad. Bitchin.


You've done gone plumb loco!;-) You Heps folk are sooo strange!
RESPECT THE BROOK TROUT!!! BOW TO THE GREAT BROOKIE! Just kidding. Cutts are cute.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Float Tubular???:rotfl:-()/-*(())*
I'm so using that!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cuts are great they sure fight like hell when the get into the net! Brookies all the way!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> You've done gone plumb loco!;-) You Heps folk are sooo strange!
> RESPECT THE BROOK TROUT!!! BOW TO THE GREAT BROOKIE! Just kidding. Cutts are cute.


Actually, I think we like finding things that are somewhat unique. An 18" brook trout is anything but unique. They are a dime/dozen.

Look at those pics. Look how much more color are on those CR cutts than that brook trout!! Beautiful!! Amazing. Gnarly. Rad. Bitchin. Totally tubular. I don't know how anyone can look at those fish and not be excited.

Don't get me wrong. I still love a nice brook trout. They each have a place here in Utah.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> Look at those pics. Look how much more color are on those CR cutts than that brook trout!! Beautiful!! Amazing. Gnarly. Rad. Bitchin. Totally tubular. I don't know how anyone can look at those fish and not be excited.


Agreed. Someday I will make a trip to catch bright red crc. Ironically, it's kind of a bucket list thing but I never made it a priority when I lived in the state.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I love Yellowstone Cutties the best!!


----------

